# QLD - Boreen Point/Lake Cootharaba



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Spent a couple of days camping at Boreen Point just before Xmas and got one morning out on the water in the kayak before the NE came up in force.

Very relaxing time had, camp ground was very quiet when we arrived on the Monday (and only got quieter over the next 2 days) we scored a spot about 20m from the water, set up the tent etc & spent the arvo lounging about, had a nice walk along the lake later in the evening when the winds were light, very peaceful.

We launched early on the Tuesday morning and headed south to the mouth of the Noosa River a couple of km's away, once anchored up the action came thick and fast and in just over an hour we had caught & released 14 good sized fish, a few bream, a dart, one still unidentified (black & white stripes, bream looking) and the daughter landed a 45cm+ Mangrove Jack (identified when we got home) that gave her the fight of her short fishing career, it was a magnificent specimen...sadly no pics because the camera isn't waterproof.

After the action had slowed down a bit we did some touring and were impressed how quiet this part of the river was, in just over 4 hrs we only saw one tourist/siteseeing boat and two canoes full of german backpackers, that was it.

Probably covered about 15km in the river which was very protected from the breeze but the trip back to the campsite was made across the lake when the NE was in full blow and that was not a fun experience at all.

Tuesday evening was one of rain & storms but there is an awesome Pub within walking distance and we spend a few hours there watching the storms roll through and enjoying some of the local hospitality (live bands & cold beer).

Might go back sometime through the Autumn/Winter when the NE's aren't so prevalent and check out the Lake a bit more


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mate that sounds a nice placid location when the NE is not around and a nice relaxing place.

Are the 2 pics the foreshore on the camp ground?


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Gidday Dodge,

It was very relaxing...

Yeah both pics were taken from the walkway in front of our campsite around 6.00am just before we launched, in the 2nd pic you can see the channel markers in the distance, even in a kayak these have to be followed as we tried to sneak down in a straight line and we ran aground and had to get out & walk (the bottom is like quicksand so walking is not advisable) on the return trip we had waves about 2ft apart breaking over the bow for the 2km trip from the river to the campsite....made for very slow progress but after the morning we had fishing nothing much was going to phase us...


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great stuff beautiful spot.

congrats to to your daughter on landing a jack. well done.

i too am unsure what a black and white striped bream would be, now you got me thinking

cheers pete


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Gidday Pete,

Sure was, even when the NE got up the campground has some protection from a little headland that juts out (I have attached a photo). Couldn't believe how quiet it was for the week before Xmas...it'd be dead as in off season you'd have to think.

She's one up on me...and making sure I know it

Can't find anything that looks like it on the DPI Websiite, one of those mystery fish...


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

G'day Greaper,

Nice report mate.

My guess on the mystery stripey would be a Crescent Perch (_Therapon jerbua_).... Is this what you got?









There are lots of them in the waters around the Sunshine Coast. I've never seen one over about 25cms and don't think they get too much bigger.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

The mystery fish could also be a luderick or blackfish.


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Gidday Jason,

Thanks, nope didn't look like that, the stripes went up & down. Nice looking fish that one though.

Just looked up Danny's Luderick option and I'd have to say that looks pretty damn close though how I described it as 'Bream looking' would have thrown the most avid angler.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

luderick are very dark color down brissie way but in cleaner water i presume they are more silvery 
heres one that looks pretty clean


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep I'm pretty sure that is what it was, very 'bream looking' don't you think?


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

It's a beautiful part of the world - that's for sure!
Magnificient Jack your daughter got on to!!
The upper reaches of both the Noosa and Kin Kin creek are amazing - especially, using the stealth of a kayak.....


----------

